# Lactose Intolerant powdered milk?



## justintime (May 4, 2010)

bunker bob had a great post on dry milk , Do any of you folks know of any powdered milk made for the poor lactose intolerant crowd? thanks all for your help:surrender:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry ... No help from me ... :goodluck:


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

There are two options available. Either powdered soy milk or powdered almond milk. I would suggest the almond milk.


----------



## justintime (May 4, 2010)

Allen thanks would you or does any one know a good supplier.


----------

